# Silly competition idea who's up for it?



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Not many of us get to get out and wp or do a legal sport with our dogs. I was thinking if anyone has any ideas of things we can have our dogs compete against one another and we can post the video for evidence. We can have an entry each month and a obviously a winner each month too lol

I was thinking of a 50 yard dash or something. I saw something similar at the staffy nationals last year, it think it w ould be fun. We can have different weight classes.

Don't mind me I am bored out of my mind but this would be cool. I know Bullies weren't bred to run like greyhounds but I think our dogs are pretty athletic and it could be healthy competition


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

davidfitness83 said:


> Not many of us get to get out and wp or do a legal sport with our dogs. I was thinking if anyone has any ideas of things we can have our dogs compete against one another and we can post the video for evidence. We can have an entry each month and a obviously a winner each month too lol
> 
> I was thinking of a 50 yard dash or something. I saw something similar at the staffy nationals last year, it think it w ould be fun. We can have different weight classes.
> 
> Don't mind me I am bored out of my mind but this would be cool. I know Bullies weren't bred to run like greyhounds but I think our dogs are pretty athletic and it could be healthy competition


I always thought a "tug of war" with a mud pit in the middle would be cool


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

They do that in Europe it looks awesome


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hang time is another area you could compete with by video


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Hang time is fun for bulldogs and is easy to record.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Dang Holly I swear we read each other's minds LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hang time that could be a LOOOOONG video for me, lol. unless its not what it sounds like. I imagined him hanging onto something? I know Mel has done it for so long I get bored with him hanging lol. I would have to edit in order to post since youtube has limits and you would think I am cheating


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I will continue this tomorrow hang time sounds like a great idea. Let's keep the creative opinions we can do some fun competitions and everyone can join


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

How about best trick??


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

jumping , I have seen some crazy height on some of these dogs , that lil boy rocky I had for awhile could clear wayyyyy above my head and im 5'11 would be cool to see others who can jump like he used too


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Awesome idea David! Sounds like it could be a lot of fun! I know a little bragging rights for the month's winners would bet a great "prize" haha 

I think my boy Whitman could be a good 40-50yd dash candidate, he's got some wheels for a 9 month old pup! Lol I think weight classes and maybe age groups is a good suggestions too. I'd love to see how he would do on hang time but I just started him on springpole work last week haha.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

OK so I completely forgot about this threadlol

So far I have the following competitions:

Timed 50 yard dash (we can change the distance if necessary) - we can use a puppy class and then weight classes the same as WP 

Best trick- one video submission per dog per month

Hangtime- The limit on youtube for a video is 10 minutes lol so I guess we can find out what members dogs can do. 


Jumping- Set up an object or bar lik they do in agility and see whose dog's can jump the highest


Any other suggestions? this can be a lot of fun guys come on lol


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

just take all the things from pit bull competitions and add a couple more like you did.. High jump, wall/tree jump, 100yd dash  tug o war, hang time, long jump if ppl have docks or whatever.. this can get really creative and a whole lot of fun for all of us, Hoagie says lets do it!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Kane doesn't like to just hang on the spring pole as much as he likes someone playing tug with him and then swinging him around in a circle, lol.

How would we verify the 50 yards??

Dogs that snore the loudest???


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

its easy to go to a school football field after school or early before or on weekends when the football field is not being used  thats what I'd do; I have a circle around my house that is 480m and its marked for running every 80m. So I can't wait to see how fast hoagie runs an open football field.. LOL


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, that's a really good idea, lol.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

k8nkane said:


> Kane doesn't like to just hang on the spring pole as much as he likes someone playing tug with him and then swinging him around in a circle, lol.
> 
> How would we verify the 50 yards??
> 
> Dogs that snore the loudest???


Find a local high school field and sneak in lol or you can use paces like the old times.

The tug of war would work but it would limit the competition because you need to compete against other members so unless you can meet up with another member there is not other way to do it.

Dock diving sounds great too.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> its easy to go to a school football field after school or early before or on weekends when the football field is not being used  thats what I'd do; I have a circle around my house that is 480m and its marked for running every 80m. So I can't wait to see how fast hoagie runs an open football field.. LOL


Crap i didnt even see your reply lol two great minds think alike lol


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

my dog would defeat any challengers in an eating contest.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

We can also do a funny video too, eating would be fun but not healthy for the dogs they will never stop eating lol


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Haha we can do an eating one! Maybe not who can eat the most, but maybe the fastest? I've seen Whitman gobble up a cup and a half of kibble pretty darn quick lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

SOunds like alot of fun. We will have to wait until spring tme for the dock diving as I have ice all over the place.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Ok so do we have any contestants !!!

I got Bernie for the 50 yr dash and cool trick


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

Eric said:


> Haha we can do an eating one! Maybe not who can eat the most, but maybe the fastest? I've seen Whitman gobble up a cup and a half of kibble pretty darn quick lol


my max ate a 1 pound slab of roast beef in about 1 second. i thought he was gonna choke on it. with all the leftovers around here my dogs eat like kings.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Next week it will be nicer out and I will video Vendetta doing the 50yd dash. She is one fast girl.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Ok so we have two contestants so far:

50 yard dash-

Vendetta ( weight?)
Bernie - 75 pounds

we need more contestants come on people !!!


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

I love Best Trick idea lol Harlow will blow you away with his High Five skills. lol


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

So we have 

50 yard dash

Bernie 
Vandetta

Best Trick

Harlow

come on ..!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg ok so I will totally bein on this, lol

I will do the 50 yard dash with Orion as well as best trick, he weighs in now at 78lbs. And is 3 years old. If Krusher was mine I would enter him in the hangtime comp, lol.

I will do Phoenix for best trick as well


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

"50 yard dash"
Heavyweights lol
Orion -
Bernie Mac -

Middleweights---------

Vendetta

"Best trick"

Orion -
Phoenix-
Bernie Mac - 
Peanut -
Harlow -

"Hangtime"

Krusher -


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

coolio, I will get on the Krusher video and the boys vids this week


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Sorry for the late reply, work is keeping me busy (boo!)

Sign Whitman up for the 50 yard dash! He'll be 10 months old on the 1st and weighs in at 60lbs.

I'll try to hit the high school by my girlfriend's house this weekend and have her record the pup hauling butt. I'll probably sprint with him since I'm sure he'd run faster chasing his poppa haha


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

David scratch Krusher please, as he is not my dog i cannot enter him, lol


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

OK so we have a couple people competing when you guys gather the videos PM me and I will make a thread specifically for that lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awesomeness


----------

